# Landscapes: A walk in the Bushveld with my M3...



## Ivan Muller (May 20, 2016)

I have just come back from a weekend in the bush with friends. Here are some photos from a short 6km walk in the bush with my M3, EVF and 22mm f2...its turned out to be a more than ok combo for slow slightly more contemplative landscapes, small, very light to carry , no problems focusing and framing in the very bright African sun using the evf and the 22mm is nice for the extra depth of field at f5.6-f11 and reasonably sharp....and the 24mp sensor gives good results with fine detail... all images were made at between 200 and 400iso...I try and keep the shutter speed high because the shutter is quite loud and I suspect that causes some extra vibration...I definitely have to concentrate very hard to use it handheld at slow speeds... 

More images and info here at: http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.co.za/2016/05/a-short-walk-in-bushveld.html#more


----------

